# being bald in mma



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

edit: does being bald help when fighting? look at p4p list


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't really think baldness really has anything to do with it. It's just coincidence that all these top guys were top fighters cause look at all the champions now!:thumb02:


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Aldo isn't bald...


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Most tough guys are bald.




Just an observation.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

less hair = less traction when slipping out of submissions, moisture evaporates faster off a bare scalp cooling you more quickly, no potential for "accidental" hair grabs, shaved hair never gets in your eyes, and even if it's just an ounce, it means less weight to cut. so from a competitive standpoint there are reasons to shave your head.

and then there are fashion reasons, GSP is considered to be pretty GQ with his bald head. And do you think BJ Penn really wants anyone seeing his hairline that clearly?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What does GQ stand for?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Gentleman's Quarterly. Basically a magazine for dudes to get inspiration from the rich handsome famous playas of the world.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So big money pimps weigh in on how an average joe can become like them?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> So big money pimps weigh in on how an average joe can become like them?


Dude, do you actually live in the united states? GQ is a hugely distributed publication, I don't see how you can not have noticed it in stores if you live in Orange.


----------



## North (Mar 29, 2010)

HexRei said:


> less hair = less traction when slipping out of submissions, moisture evaporates faster off a bare scalp cooling you more quickly, no potential for "accidental" hair grabs, shaved hair never gets in your eyes, and even if it's just an ounce, it means less weight to cut. so from a competitive standpoint there are reasons to shave your head.


Same reason why some dudes shave their body hair too, and/or their faces, friction. Having thick facial hair just adds friction when a fist hits your face, reducing the chance that it'll slide and turn into a glancing blow. 

And yeah, some guys just look super fly clean cut. 

-North


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

like 99% of MMA fighters are short haired.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Clay Guida would have been a world champion by now, if he'd cut his hair. 

Jokes aside, being bald sure has benefits but it's not that much of a big factor.


----------

